# Cranes



## samosha (Sep 6, 2010)

Troubles and faults with cranes.....


----------



## samosha (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everybody.
Who ever works with 100t offshore telescopic crane Gray Mackenzie?
Got a troubles with load measuring system, but don't have instruction manual. 
LMS system is Huisman - itrec Ver 1.01 LMS system Hedon central measurement unit SMS/02 + SMS/PB/01pb 
and LMS display type CSC/01
Maybe some body have any info, how it should works. If yes, please send manual to [email protected].

Best regards. ​


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

So, you found us on the internet huh? Pretty clever.

Sorry Riv, sometimes its too easy.


----------



## samosha (Sep 6, 2010)

Gold
???????


----------

